# Dealing with roadies



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

After a ride, I'll often go to a popular, unnamed, place for a snack. The roadies who also frequent it often give me grief for riding a MTB. So, when I recently replaced my chain, I took apart a bunch of the links and kept them. Then at my next visit to the aforementioned establishment, I dropped the pieces on the ground by all the road bikes. Then, I waited nearby with my coffee. 

You our should have seen the roadies trying to figure out where the pieces of chain came from!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Roadies got no skilz to pedal dirt, just jealous.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Tell that to Peter Sagan.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Why the hatred towards road riders? Why do mountain riders always seem to feel the need to "prove" themselves?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of road riding, but I don't have anything against people who are. I'm not getting the negativity.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

You probably could have just rolled with the grief, found some common ground (THE LOVE OF RIDING) and made some new riding buddies. 

I'd consider that a missed opportunity


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not getting it either.

Are these 'roadies' actually giving you a hard time, or are they engaging in some cajoling with you, you know, to actually strike up conversation?

Maybe there's something about you?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah Peter Sagan rips. Also, I remember a vid with Levi Liepheimer years back, and he could hand just about anyone in this forum their ass.

Edit...he could hand _*everyone*_ in this forum their ass.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I ride mountain and road. Am I required to hate myself?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

chazpat said:


> I ride mountain and road. Am I required to hate myself?


Apparently. Unless you gotz skillz I surmise.

So Bruce, did you just leave all of your chain links in the road after your rouse?

How old are you BTW? I'm figuring older than me, but I'm curious of the decade.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Some road riders I have run into have a snobby attitude, never seen that on dirt. Just saying.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I see it on dirt all the time. All the time. It has to do with being different than the sect that whoever it is classifies themselves as.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tims5377 said:


> You probably could have just rolled with the grief, found some common ground (THE LOVE OF RIDING) and made some new riding buddies.
> 
> I'd consider that a missed opportunity


This ^

I'm a mtbr at heart and don't participate in road riding. But I can respect the passion as I hope they can of my chosen two wheeled fun. The OP's story reminded me of one of my own. I also frequent a bar restaurant that a group of roadies frequent as well. Although I've never hit this place after or during a ride. Not in mtb attire I should say. One day I bellied up to the bar for lunch. In came a group of four roadies. They all sat along side of me at the bar. I couldn't help but eavesdrop on their conversations. Most of which were the joys of competing against eachother on a 30 mile mountainous road ride. One of them was obviously in way better shape and didn't hold back with his ego in putting the others down. After so much eavesdropping I finally spoke up and said it was a great day for a ride. They turned and asked if I rode. I said yes but not on the road, I'm into mountain biking. They all cringed and gave me full respect for the discipline. All stating how it must be very difficult riding that kind of terrain. To make a long story short, I sat and had many a conversation with the group on both disaplines. We all walked out having met new friends and a new found respect for both sports. Nothing wrong with roadies in my mind. They just choose a different way to enjoy the two wheeled high that I'm sure we all get.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Give em the old stick in the spokes!

Just kidding, I ride roads to get to/from the trails from home so I am a roadie too. I even have a blinking red light on my pack. Heck, last weekend I rode my mountain bike through some dirt and then jumped on a riverbed path for a long ride amongst... gasp, roadies.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I've had a similar conversation with a roadie, he was intimidated by off-road riding. I'm fine with off-road riding, but scared of riding road. I told him I will take my chances with drops, rocks, and trees, vs. cars, trucks, concrete and fire hydrants.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

An old argument that really doesn't hold much dirt, ride your bike and stop worrying what everyone else rides. Most folks I ride with are also all roadies....a well-rounded cyclist it will make....


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't have to like anyone if I don't want to. Being 'nice' is not all that it is cracked up to be.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

JACKL said:


> I've had a similar conversation with a roadie, he was intimidated by off-road riding. I'm fine with off-road riding, but scared of riding road. I told him I will take my chances with drops, rocks, and trees, vs. cars, trucks, concrete and fire hydrants.


I have a buddy here, the SOB is an insanely strong road rider, and ex racer. 
On the dirt, he's a teddy bear.

Yet, he just broke his femur in a crash on the road in July.

I feel road riding is far more dangerous than mountain riding.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

misterbill said:


> I don't have to like anyone if I don't want to. Being 'nice' is not all that it is cracked up to be.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I don't have to like anyone if I don't want to. Being 'nice' is not all that it is cracked up to be.


Yes but, you don't have to go around deliberately being an dikhole either, there's a line that's easy to cross. And in response to the OP, your posts don't allow me to believe that you actually did this this and that you are trolling us out of boredom.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

DethWshBkr said:


> Yet, he just broke his femur in a crash on the road in July.
> 
> I feel road riding is far more dangerous than mountain riding.


My history of riding disproves that.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

weeksy950 said:


> My history of riding disproves that.


Mine too. I've been hurt multiple times on dirt, never on the road. 
But, asphalt doesn't give. Neither do 5000 lb cars and trucks.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> You our should have seen the roadies trying to figure out where the pieces of chain came from!


Okay, that's kind of funny.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread falls under the "who gives a (!) rats ass of what others think". We are all on two wheels, what's the beef?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I got into road riding when my local trails would be closed in the wintertime due to freeze/thaw cycles. I wanted to ride, so I hauled my 1998 full suspension bike to the local rails to trails and quickly realized how inefficient it was on pavement. So I got a road bike. 

I'm sure there are a lot of roadies who don't mountain bike but there are a lot who do. Whenever I see someone on ANY kind of bike, I think "hey, that's cool, it's a bike!"


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This thread falls under the "who gives a (!) rats ass of what others think". We are all on two wheels, what's the beef?


Haven't you heard? People want someone to hate.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I would just look at my chain, takes two seconds to know it's not yours. Not much of a "prank".


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought roadie hate went out with 26 inch wheels. Grow the hell up people.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

tiretracks said:


> Yes but, you don't have to go around deliberately being an dikhole either


This.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DoctorJD said:


> I thought roadie hate went out with 26 inch wheels. Grow the hell up people.


Maybe go back and read through the thread. It's not people but rather person.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Maybe go back and read through the thread. It's not people bet rather person.


My bad, knee-jerk reaction on my part.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

There's kind of an inside joke between roadies and mountain bikers, because so many riders do both, passionately.

Basically no one cares and it's all in fun. Don't be the guy that misses out on the joke. It's really all in fun.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

i've had experiences with mountain bikers being complete dix too. i find it humorous. 
i was finishing a ride this past sunday, and pulled off the trail to let a rider coming up the hill pass by. i said good morning, and this tool bag didn't even flinch; i mean who doesn't have time to give a bro nod...
whatever man


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Road riding makes you a better mountain biker, cardio. Mountain Biking makes you a better road rider, bike handling, anaerobic. Doing both also makes you less of an ******* to the other.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> The roadies who also frequent it often give me grief for riding a MTB.


I believe the roadies were being ***** in this case. Why bother making DB comments to someone you don't know because his bike is different?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> After a ride, I'll often go to a popular, unnamed, place for a snack. The roadies who also frequent it often give me grief for riding a MTB. So, when I recently replaced my chain, I took apart a bunch of the links and kept them. Then at my next visit to the aforementioned establishment, I dropped the pieces on the ground by all the road bikes. Then, I waited nearby with my coffee.
> 
> You our should have seen the roadies trying to figure out where the pieces of chain came from!


What exactly do they say to you about riding a mountain bike???

First of all, half of them, if not more, ride mountain bikes, too. That makes them hypocrites.

Second, roadies are flimsy bags of bones who would fall down and curl up into fetal position and then cry for their mamas if they got a beating from a badass mountain biker.

Next time, drop a box of tacks among the parked road bikes. :devil:

BTW, I road bike too, sometimes.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I rolled up to a coffee shop on my roadbike and had a group of roadies laugh at me and take pics of me with their phones. I was riding my road bike with full finger gloves, a helmet with a visor and off road Sidis. Lol.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Vader said:


> I rolled up to a coffee shop on my roadbike and had a group of roadies laugh at me and take pics of me with their phones. I was riding my road bike with full finger gloves, a helmet with a visor and off road Sidis. Lol.


That's the same attire I wear when I road bike but the roadies I pass by usually give me a nod of approval.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> That's the same attire I wear when I road bike but the roadies I pass by usually give me a nod of approval.


My area is a mecca for road bikes through the countryside. And I see many roadies as I'm heading to the trailhead with my bike in the back of my truck and I've had many nods of approval.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Go get mexican or some beers after your ride. You probably won't have to deal with roadies because they'll mostly all be at starbucks or some other foo-foo coffee shop.


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 1, 2013)

Just in case anybody has not seen this one yet.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DethWshBkr said:


> I feel road riding is far more dangerous than mountain riding.


Road racing for sure, Just about every pro race I've watched I see at least a couple of broken collarbones, most due to someone touching a wheel in front.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I was in full roadie gear yesterday on a solid ride and waved at a townie-type dude. He appeared surprised. 

Word.


----------



## Cot-Rodger (Aug 26, 2015)

Crankout said:


> I was in full roadie gear yesterday on a solid ride and waved at a townie-type dude. He appeared surprised.
> 
> Word.


Dude, you can't just go out and do stuff like that. You have to stay within the stereotype, no waving, nodding or performing any type of acknowledgement of a townie-type dude is acceptable in any way.

What if townie-type dude had been so surprised that he smashed face first into a pole and died right there on the scene?

What if townie-type dude was so surprised that he figured it must be sarcasm, and he attacked you and smashed your face into the same pole, and you died, right there on the scene?

With either scenario, you are either dead or rotting away in prison for killing the guy, both of which are not very desirable. With this in mind, you got super lucky to escape your wave with both your life and your freedom. Next time you consider waving, you may not be so lucky.............


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My area is a mecca for road bikes through the countryside. And I see many roadies as I'm heading to the trailhead with my bike in the back of my truck and I've had many nods of approval.


That's because most of the people do both.

Maybe it's just the people I know, but the vast majority of the "MTB" riders in FoCo ride on the road, and the "Roadies" ride on the dirt.

I like to call these people "cyclists". Anyone on a bike gets a nod of approval from me.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> After a ride, I'll often go to a popular, unnamed, place for a snack. The roadies who also frequent it often give me grief for riding a MTB. So, when I recently replaced my chain, I took apart a bunch of the links and kept them. Then at my next visit to the aforementioned establishment, I dropped the pieces on the ground by all the road bikes. Then, I waited nearby with my coffee.
> 
> You our should have seen the roadies trying to figure out where the pieces of chain came from!


^^^This sounds like the guys from the tool shop who used to pour a tiny puddle of oil under this annoying guy's Harley every day.
They called the guy "Hardly Davidson" behind his back.

-F


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Man in Jetta = how I perceive many folks here on MTBR:

****LANGUAGE WARNING****


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

A1an said:


> Man in Jetta = how I perceive many folks here on MTBR:
> 
> ****LANGUAGE WARNING****


this might be the greatest video i've eve seen. that guy is priceless.

so seriously, did you go blind??


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Ha! The more I listen to that vid, the funnier it gets.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> That's because most of the people do both.
> 
> Maybe it's just the people I know, but the vast majority of the "MTB" riders in FoCo ride on the road, and the "Roadies" ride on the dirt.
> 
> I like to call these people "cyclists". Anyone on a bike gets a nod of approval from me.


True, this area has a huge "cycling" following. So much so they had to ban cyclists from riding on College. You can cross it but you can't ride on it. The streets that parralell it are free game.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Some road riders I have run into have a snobby attitude, never seen that on dirt. Just saying.


I have definitely run into some snobby mountain bikers. Although I do live and mostly ride in Orange County, Ca so that might have something to do with it.

Ironically, the snobby ones are always dressed like road bikers 

Seriously though, we all just love to ride our bikes! I even like to ride road occasionally! Ideally on a beautiful stretch of road, 100s of miles from any potential mountain biking


----------



## Choice Cut Nutrition (Nov 9, 2016)

Dude, I've crossed plenty of snobby mtb riders! Mentality of off road being hard core and street being wimpy.

I do both.

And when I mountain bike, I ALWAYS represent by wearing my spandex! Lol! They can talk all the crap they want until they see my passing them on the climb. :nono:

Best of both worlds, y'all.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I've met snobby riders on both sides, I ride on both sides.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Deal with the public at large much?


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

uh oh, i may need to make the following confession and seek guidance: i am a long time mtn biker and i wear Pearl Izumi bibs for riding. that was the most comfortable stuff when i started riding in 1986, never liked bunched up undies! one time i had some Cannondale mtb shorts with the liner but my seat nose caught the pocket one time during a race (rain had made a downhill section very muddy and slippery and they wouldn't let us ride down it) and took me off my feet so i never went back to pockets again! 
so, what do the kool kids ride their mtn bikes in these days? liners plus Fox shorts? Dakine? are they comfly? help an old guy out!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

terrasmak said:


> I've met snobby riders on both sides, I ride on both sides.


This right here-

On the mountain bike side, It's fun when you're on a 15 year old 26" tire bike, and the guy with a $6,000 FS 29'er tries to give you ****... until he can't keep up...

On the road bike side, for the longest time I rode with mountain pedals/shoes, full finger gloves, and a visor... Always got funny looks from the new guys, until they realized I wasn't the one being dropped out the back.

But Honestly, I experience a lot more of MTB'rs hating on roadies than the other way around. Why can't we all just agree to hate on Hipsters with their Fixies instead?


----------



## Choice Cut Nutrition (Nov 9, 2016)

Ltdan12a said:


> Why can't we all just agree to hate on Hipsters with their Fixies instead?


Ha! I'll second that notion!:cornut:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

gratefulron said:


> uh oh, i may need to make the following confession and seek guidance: i am a long time mtn biker and i wear Pearl Izumi bibs for riding. that was the most comfortable stuff when i started riding in 1986, never liked bunched up undies! one time i had some Cannondale mtb shorts with the liner but my seat nose caught the pocket one time during a race (rain had made a downhill section very muddy and slippery and they wouldn't let us ride down it) and took me off my feet so i never went back to pockets again!
> so, what do the kool kids ride their mtn bikes in these days? liners plus Fox shorts? Dakine? are they comfly? help an old guy out!


I was in the same mindset as your for years and years. Purpose built, baggy riding shorts are soooo much better nowadays. I have several different brands (Pearl Izumi, Zoic, Performance, etc) and no longer get that "caught on the seat" endo that used to occur with regular shorts.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a bike rider....I ride on BMX, MTB, paved trails, and commute. I have no hatred for roadies even though I would not want to ride road other than commuting. 

I hate douchey riders in ANY category though, and they are not exclusive to one style for sure. Some Sunday mornings at the trailheads around here just leave me facepalming at the amount of toolishness going on in the MTB community, so we are not immune to it either...LOTS of posing. AND, those people tend to just be douches in every aspect of their lives, so they don't really know they are that way.

It is funny though how many of my friends who don't ride MTB think it is scary...and I think road riding is ABSOLUTELY INSANE...I have seen many incidents where the multi-ton vehicles don't acknowledge the biker...and the biker ALWAYS LOSES in that situation. On the trail, I at least have some chance to steer, jump or hop my way out of a situation...the only surprises are those that are are a result of my own lack of skill. Give me a trail or a skatepark any day!!!

The chain trick is hilarious though and I will be doing that to my friends just to keep them on their toes...sort of like the trick where your buddy is teeing off, and you loosen their golf bag from the strap on the cart. Cart pulls forward, bag falls off the bag..instant comedy! No one gets hurt....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> That's because most of the people do both.
> 
> Maybe it's just the people I know, but the vast majority of the "MTB" riders in FoCo ride on the road, and the "Roadies" ride on the dirt.
> 
> I like to call these people "cyclists".* Anyone on a bike gets a nod of approval from me*.


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> I was in the same mindset as your for years and years. Purpose built, baggy riding shorts are soooo much better nowadays. I have several different brands (Pearl Izumi, Zoic, Performance, etc) and no longer get that "caught on the seat" endo that used to occur with regular shorts.


I wear the same outfit for all of my biking: MTB, BMX, commuting

Above 50 degrees:
CArgo shorts; punk rock or metal t -shirt; helmet; Chuck Taylors; sunglasses

Below 50 and/or raining:
CArgo shorts; punk rock or metal t -shirt; helmet;Salomon trail runners; base layer,and Novara rain coat; will add gloves, Under Armour head layer under my helmet if it is under 30 degrees

No one in this world would EVER want to see me in spandex, so I spare you all that misery!!! I could not take myself seriously in spandex either


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I wear the same outfit for all of my biking: MTB, BMX, commuting
> ...
> No one in this world would EVER want to see me in spandex, so I spare you all that misery!!! I could not take myself seriously in spandex either


LOL on the last bit. I try to never take myself too seriously. I do wear different outfits depending on the occasion.

18-24 hour solo bike race? Spandex. Extra chafing over that much time can make a huge difference.
Riding from work at lunch? Anything but spandex. Don't want to embarrass myself or others.
Regular ride from the house? whatever I feel like...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A man with his is priorities in order ^.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

mtbmatty said:


> this might be the greatest video i've eve seen. that guy is priceless.
> 
> so seriously, did you go blind??


I really don't understand why the road cyclist (who is riding a nice MTB himself, for whatever that's worth) is so uptight in the video. The Jetta driver just seems like an amusing goof.

Just give him a thumbs up and say, "lookin' good, bro!"... ???


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> LOL on the last bit. I try to never take myself too seriously. I do wear different outfits depending on the occasion.
> 
> 18-24 hour solo bike race? Spandex. Extra chafing over that much time can make a huge difference.
> Riding from work at lunch? Anything but spandex. Don't want to embarrass myself or others.
> Regular ride from the house? whatever I feel like...


Yeah, I definitely get being dressed for the situation - like the spandex/racing gear actually for racing - and would never disparage people for what they where riding... not to be egotistical, but when I am out riding, I am definitely NOT focused on what other people are wearing...i could care less really. I will, however, ride directly into a tree looking at other peoples bikes...bike porn is the best

I am definitely a weekend warrior type. I have never raced, or had the urge to. I do mostly trailblazing and singletrack riding. I have never timed my self, but definitely keep track of progress on technical stuff...I like to see growth in how I handle terrain.

I am also getting into bike packing, so I am starting to amass that kind of gear and equipment


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Yeah, I definitely get being dressed for the situation - like the spandex/racing gear actually for racing - and would never disparage people for what they where riding... not to be egotistical, but when I am out riding, I am definitely NOT focused on what other people are wearing...i could care less really. I will, however, ride directly into a tree looking at other peoples bikes...bike porn is the best
> 
> I am definitely a weekend warrior type. I have never raced, or had the urge to. I do mostly trailblazing and singletrack riding. I have never timed my self, but definitely keep track of progress on technical stuff...I like to see growth in how I handle terrain.
> 
> I am also getting into bike packing, so I am starting to amass that kind of gear and equipment


:thumbsup:

Good on you for getting into bikepacking. It can be tons of work, but is also super rewarding. I think I'll try to make that my focus for next year (tired of going in tiny circles).

RTP Bikepacking Setup big by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

The real question to the OP is......

After you littered the ground with pieces of chain.....and had your giggles.....did you at least clean up your trash?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I asked that about a page ago too. I'm not sure he wants to revisit this thread.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Some road riders I have run into have a snobby attitude, never seen that on dirt. Just saying.


unfortunately, i have quite a bit around here.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

If I dislike a man it's not because of the type of bike he's riding. It's because of the man.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

The best way to deal with roadies, is to puff yourself up and look as big as possible, while being as loud as possible. 
Usually they will go away.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Nat said:


> If I dislike a man it's not because of the type of bike he's riding. It's because of the man.


Agreed. Unless its a plus bike rider. No one likes plus bike riders. They're the new roadies.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> After a ride, I'll often go to a popular, unnamed, place for a snack. The roadies who also frequent it often give me grief for riding a MTB. So, when I recently replaced my chain, I took apart a bunch of the links and kept them. Then at my next visit to the aforementioned establishment, I dropped the pieces on the ground by all the road bikes. Then, I waited nearby with my coffee.
> 
> You our should have seen the roadies trying to figure out where the pieces of chain came from!


 the Rock Store?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Never really been mocked by either group when representing the other group. Only minor issues with MTB riders when riding my MTB, only mild issues with road riders when out on the roadbike. I guess I ride in a semi good area


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

I ride both mountain and road, but never run across one discipline when riding the other. Thing that I always find amusing about "pure" riders, both Mountain and roadies, is how dangerous each thinks the other discipline is. Pure roadies think that they'll for sure crash and get hurt or killed off road, pure mountain riders always think they'll for sure be killed by a car on the road. I like both forms and the people who ride them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Dear OP, I read your post and came to the conclusion that you are two links short of a drive train.

It's the old US - THEM dichotomy, the source of 99% of world conflicts. We're all the same species. We all have so much in common. We are all breathing each other's air and we're all gonna die, you know?

I recommend using _The Onion_ as your primary news source to develop important perspective and improved sense of humor.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> The best way to deal with roadies, is to puff yourself up and look as big as possible, while being as loud as possible.
> Usually they will go away.


Just don't get between them and their cubs....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Good on you for getting into bikepacking. It can be tons of work, but is also super rewarding. I think I'll try to make that my focus for next year (tired of going in tiny circles).
> 
> RTP Bikepacking Setup big by Brad Baker, on Flickr


yep! I hiked part of the Appalachian Trail years ago ('90s) and kept thinking "this would be so much better on a bike". Now the reality is getting closer. Gonna try my first adventures next summer I hope. Looking at your rig is making me want to do it even sooner. Gotta start gearing uo the bike!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

June Bug said:


> Dear OP, you are two links short of a drive train.


What an awful thing to say about someone. What is with the name calling. Can't we all try to get along?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> What an awful thing to say about someone. What is with the name calling. Can't we all try to get along?





misterbill said:


> I don't have to like anyone if I don't want to. Being 'nice' is not all that it is cracked up to be.


lol


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I tried Road for a few years. I felt all full of myself and entered the Tour of the Battenkill which is a grueling 63 mile mix of hills, dirt roads, and poorly paved secondary roads with a little bit of smooth pavement thrown in. Man I got smoked! The only time I was passing people was on the dirt road descents. Saw a lot of roadies going off the side on the loose dirt surface, standing up completely rigid on one pedal with the other leg thrown out to the side. Definitely the hardest ride I've ever done.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> lol


I'm sure it sucks going through life as a grumpy bastard.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

Always kinda shook my head at roadies with their goofy outfits and whatnot... and as teenagers we used to drive by and yell obscenities at them out the window. 

Other than that, never had an issue with one.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm sure it sucks going through life as a grumpy bastard.


I was thinking more the Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Bill.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

BykerMike said:


> Always kinda shook my head at roadies with their goofy outfits and whatnot... and as teenagers we used to drive by and yell obscenities at them out the window.
> 
> Other than that, never had an issue with one.


Which is why I wear earbuds on my road rides.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> I tried Road for a few years. I felt all full of myself and entered the Tour of the Battenkill which is a grueling 63 mile mix of hills, dirt roads, and poorly paved secondary roads with a little bit of smooth pavement thrown in. Man I got smoked! The only time I was passing people was on the dirt road descents. Saw a lot of roadies going off the side on the loose dirt surface, standing up completely rigid on one pedal with the other leg thrown out to the side. Definitely the hardest ride I've ever done.


Registration opens Dec 1st!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I was thinking more the Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Bill.


So it would seem.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

chazpat said:


> I was thinking more the Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Bill.


Oooooooooohooooooooooo
I thought when you lol'ed for once someone actually got my humor. Oh well. Junebug was name calling and criticizing the OP-why? Because he was name calling and criticizing. I thought that was the epitome of humor. I bet June Bug got my humor.

I am not an old grouch. I unfortunately drive commercial vehicles seven days a week at two part time jobs. I was on a four lane road driving a school bus full of kids, in the left lane with my signal light on at a green light waiting for the traffic to clear so I could make a left turn, a guy passed me on the right, then cut to the left in front of me and made the left turn that I was trying to make. The word 'moron' is not a strong enough word to describe people and their driving. And yes, some of the morons are riding bikes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Driving surrounded by (insert stronger word than moran) AND driving a school bus full of kids…

Ok, Mr. Bill, you definitely deserve some slack. Get a good ride in on your bike when you have the chance.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*It's called self loathing*



chazpat said:


> I ride mountain and road. Am I required to hate myself?


If you ride enough you'll run into all kinds of characters both on the road and in the woods. While most people get along fine not every one does. My roadie friends seem friendly as do my mountain bike friends. Bruce on the other hand ... But that's OK. There's room for everyone out on the road or in the woods, alone or with people. We don't all have to be the same.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

I feel like Im back in Jr High


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm sure it sucks going through life as a grumpy bastard.


What an awful thing to say about someone. What is with the name calling. Can't we all try to get along?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ltdan12a said:


> What an awful thing to say about someone. What is with the name calling. Can't we all try to get along?


Don't worry...DIRTJUNKIE is just a grumpy old bastard as well 

we all are actually...we all sit on our front porches with our laptops in our laps, shaking our fists at the roadies, telling them to get off our lawns


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

One time I was out riding with a friend when we passed near some water. Out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw some Roadies try to pull a fast one on us. Then I looked again, and it was our own reflection on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Don't worry...DIRTJUNKIE is just a grumpy old bastard as well
> 
> we all are actually...we all sit on our front porches with our laptops in our laps, shaking our fists at the roadies, telling them to get off our lawns


Well they are roadies, why do they need to ride around my lawn?!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Well they are roadies, why do they need to ride around my lawn?!


true!!!! And they can turn down their damned music...and get a hair cut...and a job!!!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

bikecolorado said:


> road riding makes you a better mountain biker, cardio. Mountain biking makes you a better road rider, bike handling, anaerobic. Doing both also makes you less of an ******* to the other.
> 
> Sent from my xt1575 using tapatalk


bingo!


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Roadies are fine, they know their place. Dirt roadies are sanitizers and have to go.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

How many e-road bikes do you see being made and sold by companies?
How many e-mountain bikes?

Exactly. That just shows how mountain bikers are nothing but a bunch of lazy somebodies who aren't willing to ride to the top of the hill to get to use their "balls of steel". 
That's why they always need to try to "show" just how tough they are compared to road riders.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Just don't get between them and their hubs....


Fixed it for you.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

we have a debate around here about the nature of our local roadies. Some people insist they are snooty, but I think they are socially inept and introverted. At least I was, back when people considered me a roadie.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I was on yet another road ride this past weekend and waved to a fellow on a lame mountain bike. He did not acknowledge my wave. What gives?


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm both a roadie & MTBer. A few years ago (when I was still reasonably fit) I was riding the MTB on the road a couple miles to a trail head. Up ahead were a couple roadies in full kit stopped at a traffic light. We were all going for a left turn.

When I was still about 50 yards away, the light turned green. I shifted up, stood on the pedals, & poured on the steam to make the green light. After the turn I kept up the momentum & passed the couple like they were standing still.

I must have startled them because the woman screamed, then yelled "mountain biker?". They caught up to me & started chewing me out for not giving warning. I explained why I was going fast & that I wasn't trying to race them or startle them. I also gave them plenty of clearance.

Then they calmed down & we had a nice chat. I pointed out the trail head. They said it looks fun & they might try it some day. We parted on good terms & I've never seen them again.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

burtronix said:


> I'm both a roadie & MTBer. A few years ago (when I was still reasonably fit) I was riding the MTB on the road a couple miles to a trail head. Up ahead were a couple roadies in full kit stopped at a traffic light. We were all going for a left turn.
> 
> When I was still about 50 yards away, the light turned green. I shifted up, stood on the pedals, & poured on the steam to make the green light. After the turn I kept up the momentum & passed the couple like they were standing still.
> 
> ...


 this is the behavior that pisses people off. its the attitude; passing without calling out your line, or even saying hello to them is rude.

i get you were trying to make "the light" but it sounds like you wanted to make a point too.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

No attitude, no point to be made. I gave them a full lane of clearance so didn't think I needed to call the line. If I was trying to make a point they wouldn't have caught me.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

why do people care to get butthurt by any of these attitudes? jayzus. so many snowflakes on both sides. run em over. it'll toughen em up a bit. hell, run yourself over next time your feelings get hurt.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Road riding makes you a better mountain biker, cardio. Mountain Biking makes you a better road rider, bike handling, anaerobic. Doing both also makes you less of an ******* to the other.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


This. I've put about 3500 miles in this season on my road bike and ride my mountain bike at least twice a week. On my mtb, since I've been road riding this season, my legs still get sore as [email protected]¢k, but my heart and lungs no longer feel like they're going to burst and I recover from gut busting climbs a lot quicker. fwiw, about 85% of the people I ride on the road with, also ride mountain & CX bikes and ride in the dirt quite well. Road biking has definitely improved my cardio fitness and boosted my endurance while mountain biking and conversely, mountain biking has affected my ability to sprint and climb on the road bike in a positive way. There is no downside to doing either.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

DethWshBkr said:


> How many e-road bikes do you see being made and sold by companies?


Seems like a lot of them in the Pro Tour peloton....

Got to the top of the hill on one of the local roads, and there was this guy on his electric flat-bar road bike.

I started chatting with him... he was in his 70's, and he bought his e-bike so he could still go out riding with his 40-something wife.

I approve of that.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

leeboh said:


> Some road riders I have run into have a snobby attitude, never seen that on dirt. Just saying.


I have too. Specially back in the day when I had a 'cheap' road bike. Dropping them like a turd in the toilet was fun. 
Many road riders have this 'better than thou' attitude.
It should be about riding, regardless what, where or when. But some people have to be in some sort of clique or they don't fit in.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Seems like a lot of them in the Pro Tour peloton....
> 
> Got to the top of the hill on one of the local roads, and there was this guy on his electric flat-bar road bike.
> 
> ...


e-bikes. Viagra for your limp legs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

OlMarin said:


> I have too. Specially back in the day when I had a 'cheap' road bike. Dropping them like a turd in the toilet was fun.
> Many road riders have this 'better than thou' attitude.
> It should be about riding, regardless what, where or when. But some people have to be in some sort of clique or they don't fit in.


Like to pass the poser roadies on the 101 on my beach cruisers and SS MTBs, they get all butthurt. But they only seem to ride from 1 coffee house to the next.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Back when I did a lot more road riding it was pretty common occurrence to be soft pedaling back into town after a 2 hour ride and have someone blow by us on some beater bike while trying to conceal their hard breathing and smug grin, which I always got a kick out of. So there's that too.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

sfgiantsfan said:


> I would just look at my chain, takes two seconds to know it's not yours. Not much of a "prank".


don't forget, these are roadies. Many of them lack cranial fortitude


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

OlMarin said:


> don't forget, these are roadies. Many of them lack cranial fortitude


Yeah, all the doctors, lawyers and CEO's that I ride with are dumber than stumps apparently.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

tiretracks said:


> Yeah, all the doctors, lawyers and CEO's that I ride with are dumber than stumps apparently.


Stupid is as stupid does.
But these are precisely the 'bike riders' who look down their nose at people who aren't wearing 100 dollar socks


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

OlMarin said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.
> But these are precisely the 'bike riders' who look down their nose at people who aren't wearing 100 dollar socks


Boy, you sure must have some deep rooted insecurity problems.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

tiretracks said:


> Boy, you sure must have some deep rooted insecurity problems.


Sorry you missed the point.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> Sorry you missed the point.


Well, you were the one in another forum getting onto another user for saying he wouldn't hang out with Huffy riders.

You'll find a lot of the mountain bikers on this site also ride road, me included. I'm the same guy whether I'm riding a road bike or a mountain bike, pretty sure most the people here are the same way. Sure there are snobby road riders, but most aren't.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a 500 foot stretch of level road after a stop sign that I can gas up my school bus to the speed limit before I hit a hill, so I can maintain 45mph up the hill. I got behind a car last week, and he stops in the middle of a two lane road to let a garbage truck out of a driveway. The guy had a bike rack with a fat bike on it. I am confused. I thought we were the smart ones.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Fitness, snobbery, and holier than thou concerns aside, I just don't like riding on blacktop. It is noisy, smelly, uncomfortable and boring as f**k. If I need extra cardio I'll go to the gym where I can zone out to some good sounds and not have fume belching tin cans hurtling past me all the time. I also get all the scenery fix I need in the wilds on my MTB. Riding blacktop is a necessary evil en route to the TH, and when I look for somewhere to live, proximity to rides is all important. I am also lucky enough to have a decent job that does not involve commuting. 
Does this matter need further explanation?


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

^^^very much like the behavior displayed by roadies.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

misterbill said:


> I have a 500 foot stretch of level road after a stop sign that I can gas up my school bus to the speed limit before I hit a hill, so I can maintain 45mph up the hill. I got behind a car last week, and he stops in the middle of a two lane road to let a garbage truck out of a driveway. The guy had a bike rack with a fat bike on it. I am confused. I thought we were the smart ones.


They are, you should have bought something smaller and faster.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

There are douchebags in mtb same as the roadie crowd. And there are a lot of cool people in both, too. I don't ride with douchebags, and I ignore them if they assert themselves into my scene somehow. It ain't brain surgery.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Mrwhlr said:


> Roadies are fine, they know their place. Dirt roadies are sanitizers and have to go.


For the newbies around here "Dirt Rodies" are 29er riders...


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

burtronix said:


> After the turn I kept up the momentum & passed the couple like they were standing still.
> 
> I must have startled them because the woman screamed, then yelled "mountain biker?". They caught up to me & started chewing me out for not giving warning. I explained why I was going fast & that I wasn't trying to race them or startle them. I also gave them plenty of clearance.


I can't ever sneak up on roadies. They hear the wicked whine of my knobbies approaching like a swarm of angry bees.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I have a 500 foot stretch of level road after a stop sign that I can gas up my school bus to the speed limit before I hit a hill, so I can maintain 45mph up the hill. I got behind a car last week, and he stops in the middle of a two lane road to let a garbage truck out of a driveway. The guy had a bike rack with a fat bike on it. I am confused. I thought we were the smart ones.





Jayem said:


> They are, you should have bought something smaller and faster.


Now your talking!!!!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D9284B7DAC22E657A0A7D9284B7DAC22E&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Ericmopar said:


> For the newbies around here "Dirt Rodies" are 29er riders...


Wouldn't it be CX bike riders?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ladmo said:


> There are douchebags in mtb same as the roadie crowd. And there are a lot of cool people in both, too. I don't ride with douchebags, and I ignore them if they assert themselves into my scene somehow. It ain't brain surgery.


^^ This - there are douchebags everywhere! I said hello to a guy on an MTB riding road around my house, and he blew me off, during the same ride a roadie came up behind me and as he passed me he was friendly we said our hellos and off he went.

It's not the bike underneath you, it's what's on top of the bike. It's silly to accuse people just because they prefer one discipline to another.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ This - *there are douchebags everywhere*! I said hello to a guy on an MTB riding road around my house, and he blew me off, during the same ride a roadie came up behind me and as he passed me he was friendly we said our hellos and off he went.
> 
> It's not the bike underneath you, it's what's on top of the bike. It's silly to accuse people just because they prefer one discipline to another.


I think I mentioned this before (but didn't feel like searching back thru the thread), but the biggest D-bags I encounter are the ones who are "racing" their road bikes on the paved multi purpose trails around here. I call then Trail Douches. Weaving in and out of joggers, people with strollers, dog walkers etc. Making faces, or sighing loudly, or cutting too close on a pass....they are not roadies, or MTB'rs....they are just selfish. They tend to dress like roadies...spandex, all the newest riding gear, Oakley glasses, but I don't think they are true roadies. Very frustrating.

Any real roadies I encounter are always cool. If we all stop at a light or a sign, they usually ask about my Krampus: "those are damned big tires..." I ask about their real skinny tires...how do they stay up on those? The vibe I get is that we are all just bikers, with a different machine under us, like you mentioned above.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Ericmopar said:


> For the newbies around here "Dirt Rodies" are 29er riders...


Matching lycra kit, white shoes, usually on a cannondale. So many of them around here...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I think I mentioned this before (but didn't feel like searching back thru the thread), but the biggest D-bags I encounter are the ones who are "racing" their road bikes on the paved multi purpose trails around here. I call then Trail Douches. Weaving in and out of joggers, people with strollers, dog walkers etc. Making faces, or sighing loudly, or cutting too close on a pass....they are not roadies, or MTB'rs....they are just selfish. They tend to dress like roadies...spandex, all the newest riding gear, Oakley glasses, but I don't think they are true roadies. Very frustrating.
> 
> Any real roadies I encounter are always cool. If we all stop at a light or a sign, they usually ask about my Krampus: "those are damned big tires..." I ask about their real skinny tires...how do they stay up on those? The vibe I get is that we are all just bikers, with a different machine under us, like you mentioned above.


You must live on the Front Range of Colorado. Asshat selfish pricks in my opinion as well.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

92gli said:


> Matching lycra kit, white shoes, usually on a cannondale. So many of them around here...


around here they are usually on Specialized, Giants or Treks, but same outfit


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You must live on the Front Range of Colorado. Asshat selfish pricks in my opinion as well.


Nope...Central Ohio, but I hear they have expanded their territory to most of North America...

.and I love the term Asshat...makes me laugh everytime


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Our group has a saying that's been coined that goes "just because you ride a bicycle doesnt mean you are a good person." Or variations of it. All in our group has worked at bike shops at one time or another and have seen the gamut of riders.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Near me we have the TT DB riders trying to beat their buddies strava times on a pancake flat MUT during peak use. Passing with no warning and terrorizing families.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> around here they are usually on Specialized, Giants or Treks, but same outfit


I've seen that outfit [the whole kit] you are referring to.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've seen that outfit [the whole kit] you are referring to.
> 
> View attachment 1123199


Lol!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've seen that outfit [the whole kit] you are referring to.
> 
> View attachment 1123199


awesome


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

June Bug said:


> Dear OP, I read your post and came to the conclusion that you are two links short of a drive train.
> 
> It's the old US - THEM dichotomy, the source of 99% of world conflicts. We're all the same species. We all have so much in common. We are all breathing each other's air and we're all gonna die, you know?
> 
> I recommend using _The Onion_ as your primary news source to develop important perspective and improved sense of humor.


 But spandex and matching kit, please no. And white shoes, don't get me started.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ericmopar said:


> For the newbies around here "Dirt Rodies" are 29er riders...


 You mean the ones that keep passing you kicking up dirt? All good, it's the rider, not always about the bike.


----------



## zmtthw (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting thread. I will always support getting out on a bike and logging miles. Dirt/Pavement/whatever....but I also think there are better places to ride then others. Closest I have been to being a 'roadie' is a SS messenger bike that I would ride around town. But even then, I would pick what roads I traveled so I wasn't a hindrance to motorized traffic. Where I live currently, tons of roadies but the roads they populate make it very tricky to drive down while avoiding the riders. I have even seen bikers on roads that don't have any shoulders. In this situation...I either have to slow down to their pace (which I have always been amazing how slow some of these riders are while looking like they are wearing speed suits) and then illegally pass or take a different route. Sometimes they are grouped side by side vs in a line on these roads so it makes it unsafe for me as a driver....and ultimately them. Now I don't want to state that its the roadies fault but at the same time...how is it legal or safe for that matter to ride on any road in which a driver has to alter their path or travel to avoid these folks? I have been in situations where trying to avoid a roadie with oncoming traffic and it got a little sketchy to say the least. It sometimes appears, and I use the word appears generically because I don't think roadies are punks/inconsiderate...but I just don't think its appropriate to ride in a area that doesn't present the best opportunity of safety for not only the rider but drivers. And to be honest....if I was a roadie....I would be scared for my life these days. There is no way in hell I would ever trust these modern times in which half the people I see driving have one hand on the wheel and the other on their phone. I would rather put my own safety in my hands and navigate over rocks and roots then hoping some driver doesn't run me down without ever knowing it.

Sorry for the rant..I want to respect anyone on wheels and getting out and ridding is great regardless of wheel size, style, lycra, baggy....I just wish folks understood how their approach might effect others. 

Z


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

zmtthw said:


> Interesting thread. I will always support getting out on a bike and logging miles. Dirt/Pavement/whatever....but I also think there are better places to ride then others. Closest I have been to being a 'roadie' is a SS messenger bike that I would ride around town. But even then, I would pick what roads I traveled so I wasn't a hindrance to motorized traffic. Where I live currently, tons of roadies but the roads they populate make it very tricky to drive down while avoiding the riders. I have even seen bikers on roads that don't have any shoulders. In this situation...I either have to slow down to their pace (which I have always been amazing how slow some of these riders are while looking like they are wearing speed suits) and then illegally pass or take a different route. Sometimes they are grouped side by side vs in a line on these roads so it makes it unsafe for me as a driver....and ultimately them. Now I don't want to state that its the roadies fault but at the same time...how is it legal or safe for that matter to ride on any road in which a driver has to alter their path or travel to avoid these folks? I have been in situations where trying to avoid a roadie with oncoming traffic and it got a little sketchy to say the least. It sometimes appears, and I use the word appears generically because I don't think roadies are punks/inconsiderate...but I just don't think its appropriate to ride in a area that doesn't present the best opportunity of safety for not only the rider but drivers. And to be honest....if I was a roadie....I would be scared for my life these days. There is no way in hell I would ever trust these modern times in which half the people I see driving have one hand on the wheel and the other on their phone. I would rather put my own safety in my hands and navigate over rocks and roots then hoping some driver doesn't run me down without ever knowing it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant..I want to respect anyone on wheels and getting out and ridding is great regardless of wheel size, style, lycra, baggy....I just wish folks understood how their approach might effect others.
> 
> Z


Thank you. Very well put. I drive for a living. Everyone seems to be of the opinion that I hate roadies and would like to run them all over with my truck. I need to work on my communication skills. Very eloquently explained.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

zmtthw said:


> Interesting thread. I will always support getting out on a bike and logging miles. Dirt/Pavement/whatever....but I also think there are better places to ride then others. Closest I have been to being a 'roadie' is a SS messenger bike that I would ride around town. But even then, I would pick what roads I traveled so I wasn't a hindrance to motorized traffic. Where I live currently, tons of roadies but the roads they populate make it very tricky to drive down while avoiding the riders. I have even seen bikers on roads that don't have any shoulders. In this situation...I either have to slow down to their pace (which I have always been amazing how slow some of these riders are while looking like they are wearing speed suits) and then illegally pass or take a different route. Sometimes they are grouped side by side vs in a line on these roads so it makes it unsafe for me as a driver....and ultimately them. Now I don't want to state that its the roadies fault but at the same time...how is it legal or safe for that matter to ride on any road in which a driver has to alter their path or travel to avoid these folks? I have been in situations where trying to avoid a roadie with oncoming traffic and it got a little sketchy to say the least. It sometimes appears, and I use the word appears generically because I don't think roadies are punks/inconsiderate...but I just don't think its appropriate to ride in a area that doesn't present the best opportunity of safety for not only the rider but drivers. And to be honest....if I was a roadie....I would be scared for my life these days. There is no way in hell I would ever trust these modern times in which half the people I see driving have one hand on the wheel and the other on their phone. I would rather put my own safety in my hands and navigate over rocks and roots then hoping some driver doesn't run me down without ever knowing it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant..I want to respect anyone on wheels and getting out and ridding is great regardless of wheel size, style, lycra, baggy....I just wish folks understood how their approach might effect others.
> 
> Z


No point getting your panties in a bunch about it. Bicycles are legal traffic. "riding abreast" laws are state specific. Some don't have restrictions. Some limit to 2 abreast. In practice, it doesn't really matter much because if you want to pass, you need to make a safe pass. Giving a bicycle of any type space means that you have to move into the next lane over. If that means oncoming traffic, then it means oncoming traffic, assuming you're doing so safely and legally. What does it matter to you if you're moving 1 tire over or making a full lane change? To the bicyclist, it makes a huge difference. Make the full lane change. 1 bike, 2 bikes, 4 bikes, doesn't matter in practice. A full lane change is a full lane change. To the bikes, riding in groups increases visibility and therefore increases safety.

Shoulders are not travel lanes in most states where I've lived, and bicyclists do not have to ride there. They're usually full of debris that makes traveling there unsafe or impractical, anyway. Just like bicyclists SHOULD NOT be hugging curbs. That's a more dangerous place to be than taking the full lane and making cars make a true pass, rather than squeezing by dangerously within the same lane.

It is not up to you to decide which roads a bicyclist should be riding on. That is up to them. It doesn't matter if you wouldn't ride there or not. Maybe they have reasons for doing so. They are legally permitted to be there. Sure, I also prefer lightly trafficked roads with low speed limits, too. But sometimes, it's impractical to ride miles out of my way to avoid wide, busy roads. Sometimes, the place I need to go is ON one of those roads, or sometimes the place I need to go is inaccessible without using one of those roads. You don't know riders' reasons for being there. So just make a safe pass and get on with your life. And give them the chance to get on with theirs.

And here is what it comes down to that so many drivers don't think about. The way you drive impacts others' lives. Slow drivers, bicycles, and stuff like that might inconvenience you to slowing you down a little bit. But being a dick and driving aggressively around others risks their LIVES. Driving stupid endangers people's lives. Which is the greater inconvenience, being slowed a few seconds or minutes, or being killed? I absolutely hate driving, and it has nothing to do with being slowed down by anyone else just going where they need to go. What makes me hate driving are people who drive stupidly, selfishly, and aggressively.


----------



## zmtthw (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm confident that I made it a point to state that I respect all who want to ride bikes so not sure where going high and right comes from in your response...but hey whatever floats your boat. I try to avoid commenting on the Internet because it becomes a keyboard warriors dream. 

In the end, enjoy logging miles how ever you wish....just like I stated above. Off to just view from now on to avoid banters like this.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

zmtthw said:


> I'm confident that I made it a point to state that I respect all who want to ride bikes so not sure where going high and right comes from in your response...but hey whatever floats your boat. I try to avoid commenting on the Internet because it becomes a keyboard warriors dream.
> 
> In the end, enjoy logging miles how ever you wish....just like I stated above. Off to just view from now on to avoid banters like this.


See, you're missing something major. You said out of one side of your mouth that you make an effort to support riding. But then you went on to talk about stuff that bugs you. All of which is completely legal. So to now get upset by the fact that someone called you out on it is laughable.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

zmtthw said:


> Interesting thread. I will always support getting out on a bike and logging miles. Dirt/Pavement/whatever....but I also think there are better places to ride then others. Closest I have been to being a 'roadie' is a SS messenger bike that I would ride around town. But even then, I would pick what roads I traveled so I wasn't a hindrance to motorized traffic. Where I live currently, tons of roadies but the roads they populate make it very tricky to drive down while avoiding the riders. I have even seen bikers on roads that don't have any shoulders. In this situation...I either have to slow down to their pace (which I have always been amazing how slow some of these riders are while looking like they are wearing speed suits) and then illegally pass or take a different route. Sometimes they are grouped side by side vs in a line on these roads so it makes it unsafe for me as a driver....and ultimately them. Now I don't want to state that its the roadies fault but at the same time...how is it legal or safe for that matter to ride on any road in which a driver has to alter their path or travel to avoid these folks? I have been in situations where trying to avoid a roadie with oncoming traffic and it got a little sketchy to say the least. It sometimes appears, and I use the word appears generically because I don't think roadies are punks/inconsiderate...but I just don't think its appropriate to ride in a area that doesn't present the best opportunity of safety for not only the rider but drivers. And to be honest....if I was a roadie....I would be scared for my life these days. There is no way in hell I would ever trust these modern times in which half the people I see driving have one hand on the wheel and the other on their phone. I would rather put my own safety in my hands and navigate over rocks and roots then hoping some driver doesn't run me down without ever knowing it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant..I want to respect anyone on wheels and getting out and ridding is great regardless of wheel size, style, lycra, baggy....I just wish folks understood how their approach might effect others.
> 
> Z


 How about share the road and don't be a douche? Bikes are vehicles too. Here in MA, same roads, same rights, same rules. 2x allowed, and safer. Which would be easier to pass, a 1x10 line of bikes or a 2x5 shorter clump of bikers? Do you run over UPS trucks on the side of the road, joggers, dog walkers and runners. Or do your job as a driver and accommodate all road users? You are incorrect in thinking that bikes are a hindrance to motor vehicles, bikes are traffic. More bikes mean less cars on the road. And don't be a douche. Really. Year round commuter here. Really how long in say a 40 minute driving commute would you be slowed down? 3-5 turns for a clear sight line? 30 seconds? Egads ,1 minute? The same a hitting 5 lights all red vs green ones. Cars don't own the road. We all have the same rights to use the pavement. Here to me riding in the right tire track when I deem it, dude.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

zmtthw said:


> I'm confident that I made it a point to state that I respect all who want to ride bikes so not sure where going high and right comes from in your response...but hey whatever floats your boat. I try to avoid commenting on the Internet because it becomes a keyboard warriors dream.
> 
> In the end, enjoy logging miles how ever you wish....just like I stated above. Off to just view from now on to avoid banters like this.


By by.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Man, I though old zmtthw wrote a pretty reasonable post and he get's hammered right out of the gate with the "panties in a bunch" retort. I can see why lot's of people don't bother posting.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

zmtthw said:


> I either have to slow down to their pace (which I have always been amazing how slow some of these riders are while looking like they are wearing speed suits) and then illegally pass
> 
> Z


I guess he (or you if you are still around) means crossing over the yellow line to pass? I don't mean to sound ignorant here but I thought that was legal when passing a cyclist. Though, since it is a vehicle, maybe it isn't? Same thing with the mailman, tractor, etc.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Awwww ****, Lycra kit matches the bike and on a cannondale 29er! No white shoes though. And I shaved my beard to some idiot chops the night before.

I also bought another road bike today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Man, I though old zmtthw wrote a pretty reasonable post and he get's hammered right out of the gate with the "panties in a bunch" retort. I can see why lot's of people don't bother posting.


Sums it up well.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

I personally don't ride road but have no problem with those that do. Part of the reason I don't is for the same reason I gave up riding road motorcycles.... Bad drivers endangering my life. Off road if I get hurt it will most likely be my fault.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

For those people making fun of lycra kits, you don't exactly look cool with the goggles, mullet helmet, camelback, and purple baggies, either. Just saying.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Roadies attitude to mountain bikers and mountain biker attitude to roadies is really sad example about how we treat people in other groups.

I have been on my mountain bike on the road and have been very aware of the cold shoulder being given as a group of road riders pass me. Which I find ironic because most of the time they don't even know how to ride in a group properly.

I have also been on my XC race bike in a race kit and gotten the cold shoulder from fellow mountain bikers. Where as the same group is very friendly when I am on a trail bike and in more casual clothing. I have also gotten the cold shoulder from XC racers when I am on my trail bike wearing baggies.

Sometimes I like to really mess with people. Enduro bike, full face helmet, and skin suit. You dress like that and nobody comes near you. (Particularly when skin suit is white and a women's XXS) Even the guys with speakers run the other way.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Over the years I have coached many cycling groups. Teaching group road edict is a challenge. This is what I say
1. Don't be a D!CK!! If you are holding up traffic you are being a D!CK.
2. Pick your roads and time of day carefully. Rural roads and Saturday and Sunday morning are places where you can ride in a group.
3. When there is on-coming traffic check look behind to see if you need to single up. If there is no on coming traffic people can easily get around you.
4. If there isn't room for a driver to safely pass you take the road so they have to wait and then when there is room move over and wave them through.

I really wish I could give driver instructions. They would go like
1. Don't be a D!CK. If you expect cyclist to always ride single file so you don't have to slow down to pass you are being a D!CK. If you crunch the number if you are stuck behind a cyclist doing 30kph (18MPH) in an are where the speed limit is 50kph (30MPH) for 1 minute you have lost 24 seconds. Which chances are you will gain back by speeding for next 2 or 3 minutes.
2. Give cyclist room but please don't force on coming traffic off the road, just wait. 
3. If the cyclist are being D!CKs and not moving towards single file after 10-15 second, tap the horn once. If they don't single up get your passenger to take a picture and complain to the police.
4. If it is a Saturday or Sunday morning and you are on a rural road have some patience and let other people enjoy the day. Driving slowly for a couple of minutes will not ruin your day.

Incidentally I have actually stopped doing road group rides. Nowadays it seems most of them are completely out of control and have no respect for other users of the road. And they are super sketchy rides that have you constantly fearing for your life and limb.



zmtthw said:


> Interesting thread. I will always support getting out on a bike and logging miles. Dirt/Pavement/whatever....but I also think there are better places to ride then others. Closest I have been to being a 'roadie' is a SS messenger bike that I would ride around town. But even then, I would pick what roads I traveled so I wasn't a hindrance to motorized traffic. Where I live currently, tons of roadies but the roads they populate make it very tricky to drive down while avoiding the riders. I have even seen bikers on roads that don't have any shoulders. In this situation...I either have to slow down to their pace (which I have always been amazing how slow some of these riders are while looking like they are wearing speed suits) and then illegally pass or take a different route. Sometimes they are grouped side by side vs in a line on these roads so it makes it unsafe for me as a driver....and ultimately them. Now I don't want to state that its the roadies fault but at the same time...how is it legal or safe for that matter to ride on any road in which a driver has to alter their path or travel to avoid these folks? I have been in situations where trying to avoid a roadie with oncoming traffic and it got a little sketchy to say the least. It sometimes appears, and I use the word appears generically because I don't think roadies are punks/inconsiderate...but I just don't think its appropriate to ride in a area that doesn't present the best opportunity of safety for not only the rider but drivers. And to be honest....if I was a roadie....I would be scared for my life these days. There is no way in hell I would ever trust these modern times in which half the people I see driving have one hand on the wheel and the other on their phone. I would rather put my own safety in my hands and navigate over rocks and roots then hoping some driver doesn't run me down without ever knowing it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant..I want to respect anyone on wheels and getting out and ridding is great regardless of wheel size, style, lycra, baggy....I just wish folks understood how their approach might effect others.
> 
> Z


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Quentin said:


> Awwww ****, Lycra kit matches the bike and on a cannondale 29er! No white shoes though. And I shaved my beard to some idiot chops the night before.
> 
> I also bought another road bike today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta let those idiot chops fill in. Will be pretty bad ass. As far as the lycra? Looks uncomfortable to me but what ever you need to have fun! (Plus NO ONE would ever want to see me in Lycra. Fate worse than death)


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Harold said:


> Bicycles are legal traffic.
> It is not up to you to decide which roads a bicyclist should be riding on. That is up to them. It doesn't matter if you wouldn't ride there or not. Maybe they have reasons for doing so. They are legally permitted to be there.


Unfortunately we don't live in a bubble and if we choose to go out into the world then we have to realize that our actions affect other people. The entitled "I can ride in the road because it's legal" attitude is just the grown up version of "I'm not touching you" that kids play...you know when you're in a long car ride with your sibling so you start poking him until mom tells you not to touch him again so hover your hand in his face and say it's ok because you're technically not touching him. That's the kid who grows up, gets a road bike, then rides on a one lane road with a 45 mph speed limit and the self-righteous justification that he's not doing anything wrong despite the 1/4 mile long line of cars idling behind him at 20 mph.

Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's a good idea. You wouldn't drink bleach for breakfast, would you? Why not? It's not illegal.

Whether we're riding a bike or doing anything else in public, we have to share that space with the rest of society. That means having some regard for how our actions are affecting the people around us. It's not the government's job or responsibility to legislate every possible action or interaction we may have with each other on a daily basis. We're supposed to be adults and shouldn't need to be told how to act. Again, it goes back to the post above about not being a dick.

Unfortunately, America was built around the automobile with complete disregard for other forms of transportation. I don't like it more than any other cycling enthusiast but that's the way it is. If you want to commute to work then avoid being on the road during rush hour. If you want to ride for fun, go do it somewhere quiet or not on the road at all. It's obnoxious and inconvenient for traffic to get backed up because someone wants to ride on a road going 20-30 mph under the speed limit...doesn't matter if it's a bike, bus, or some half-broken down car. I guarantee any roadie wouldn't like it if someone did the same thing to them. Find a group of roadies on a Sunday morning, get in front of them, then slow to a crawl in your car and see how long it takes for one of them to punch your side mirror.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't ride during rush hour if a bicycle is your transportation? Wrong. Riding safely and legally does not have to mean riding inconsiderately. But that also doesn't mean that bicyclists have to be doormats when they are riding for whatever reason they choose to ride.

Yes, you can legally be a dick on a bike, and you can also legally be a dick in a car. ***** are going to behave like ***** no matter what form of transport they use.

You must not live anywhere that there are buses or farm vehicles or horses & buggies on the road. All of those slow car traffic just as much as if not more than bicycles. Are you proposing the same restrictions for them, too? Because they have to follow the same rules as the rest of us.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

JonMX5 said:


> Whether we're riding a bike or doing anything else in public, we have to share that space with the rest of society. That means having some regard for how our actions are affecting the people around us.


Exactly, and that goes for drivers as well. Just because a speed limit is 45 mph doesn't mean you're *entitled* to drive 45mph.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

JonMX5 said:


> If you want to commute to work then avoid being on the road during rush hour.


So cyclists should commute to work during non-rush hours??

I can see why most drivers can't relate to cyclists because they've never been there, taking a lane seems bizarre and dangerous to non-cyclists but quickly becomes apparent why it's sometimes the best and safest option when you're pedaling on 2 wheels. There needs to be better understanding and cooperation on both sides IMO.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

JonMX5 said:


> Unfortunately we don't live in a bubble and if we choose to go out into the world then we have to realize that our actions affect other people. The entitled "I can ride in the road because it's legal" attitude is just the grown up version of "I'm not touching you" that kids play...you know when you're in a long car ride with your sibling so you start poking him until mom tells you not to touch him again so hover your hand in his face and say it's ok because you're technically not touching him. That's the kid who grows up, gets a road bike, then rides on a one lane road with a 45 mph speed limit and the self-righteous justification that he's not doing anything wrong despite the 1/4 mile long line of cars idling behind him at 20 mph.
> 
> Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's a good idea. You wouldn't drink bleach for breakfast, would you? Why not? It's not illegal.
> 
> ...


So much pathetic irony in this post. So much.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

JonMX5 said:


> Unfortunately we don't live in a bubble and if we choose to go out into the world then we have to realize that our actions affect other people. The entitled "I can ride in the road because it's legal" attitude is just the grown up version of "I'm not touching you" that kids play...you know when you're in a long car ride with your sibling so you start poking him until mom tells you not to touch him again so hover your hand in his face and say it's ok because you're technically not touching him. That's the kid who grows up, gets a road bike, then rides on a one lane road with a 45 mph speed limit and the self-righteous justification that he's not doing anything wrong despite the 1/4 mile long line of cars idling behind him at 20 mph.
> 
> Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's a good idea. You wouldn't drink bleach for breakfast, would you? Why not? It's not illegal.
> 
> ...


 Yes, we should all play nice, by the rules in place. Like share the road. I commute by bike much of the time. Some roads aren't wide enough for a car and a bike to share, so I take the lane when need. On a 20-25 mph road, where cars like to do 30-45. Cars can just get over themselves. And learn to share. Avoid rush hour? That's when everyone is on the road, nice. Bikes are not required to do the speed limit. Same rules, same rights, same roads here in MA. Bikes are traffic, get over yourself. Don't be dick when in your car as well. 1/4 miles back up? How about 1-3 turns for a clear line of sight or 20-30 seconds, max. On this one road in question, it leads up to my house, maybe 1.25 miles in length. I have in the past pulled over when I get " the nice" driver refusing to pass causing chaos. I let all those slow cars go by, then jump in behind them. The problem is thinking that cars have more rights to the road than bikes.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Harold said:


> You must not live anywhere that there are buses or farm vehicles or horses & buggies on the road. All of those slow car traffic just as much as if not more than bicycles. Are you proposing the same restrictions for them, too? Because they have to follow the same rules as the rest of us.


I encounter farm vehicles and horse/buggies frequently, and in most cases, they pull over to allow motor vehicles to pass.

Honestly, I can understand the animosity felt by drivers when stuck behind a bike rider doing well below the speed limit.

And its important to note, I feel that same animosity when behind an auto doing significantly below the speed limit.

Because of where I live, commuting to work by bike really isn't a practical option. So by default, I associate road riding the same as mountainbiking - as recreation. 
Because of this mindset, I admit to placing less importance on the needs of the recreational bike rider compared to the needs of the auto commuter trying to get to work on time.
Yeah, I know it's not right. But it's real.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Quentin said:


> Awwww ****, Lycra kit matches the bike and on a cannondale 29er! No white shoes though. And I shaved my beard to some idiot chops the night before.
> 
> I also bought another road bike today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just what you'd expect from a guy with half a fork


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

so here is my "roadie" story:

a little while back i participated in a skills clinic. one of the participants was a roadie who was now interested in mountain biking to have "fun". so this guy pedals from home on his mountain bike and he is totally kitted out: leg warmers, full shoe covers, matching kit advertising something or another. so this guy is also a professional with a "practice" career (think doctor, lawyer, ect) which i think added to the attitude he brought with him. Well, he thinks since he has been a roadie for many years that he is just going to rip on the mountain bike. The instructor is trying to teach various skills and he wants everyone's seat lowered and that is when the roadie guy first starts complaining, doesn't like his seat low, it is too hard, yada yada yada. All we heard for the next several hours is how the roadies do it, which really does not translate to how we ride mountain bikes. He complains about the hip hinge and doesn't like getting low and back on the bike, wants to be first on the trails and then everyone stacks up behind him because he is slow, especially on the downhills and mildly techie sections, and bemoans having to learn new skills. Sure he's got fitness but it is road bike fitness and he's not used to the bursts required in mountain biking or having to think about several things simultaneously and then react to them. At one point the roadie just sits down on the trail frustrated and won't really talk to anyone, if i had a tissue i would have handed it to him since he looked like he was about to cry! lol I actually started to feel bad, but i caught myself before empathy took hold.
The clinic instructor and the participants all did their best to be supportive and understanding but it made for a long day let me tell you!

Now i am not against road biking and i have a road bike hanging in my garage that i used to ride in Florida and during the brief time i did triathlons but mountain biking is just so much better for me, personally.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Why is this in "Passion"? Passion for whining?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

gratefulron said:


> so here is my "roadie" story:
> 
> a little while back i participated in a skills clinic. one of the participants was a roadie who was now interested in mountain biking to have "fun". so this guy pedals from home on his mountain bike and he is totally kitted out: leg warmers, full shoe covers, matching kit advertising something or another. so this guy is also a professional with a "practice" career (think doctor, lawyer, ect) which i think added to the attitude he brought with him. Well, he thinks since he has been a roadie for many years that he is just going to rip on the mountain bike. The instructor is trying to teach various skills and he wants everyone's seat lowered and that is when the roadie guy first starts complaining, doesn't like his seat low, it is too hard, yada yada yada. All we heard for the next several hours is how the roadies do it, which really does not translate to how we ride mountain bikes. He complains about the hip hinge and doesn't like getting low and back on the bike, wants to be first on the trails and then everyone stacks up behind him because he is slow, especially on the downhills and mildly techie sections, and bemoans having to learn new skills. Sure he's got fitness but it is road bike fitness and he's not used to the bursts required in mountain biking or having to think about several things simultaneously and then react to them. At one point the roadie just sits down on the trail frustrated and won't really talk to anyone, if i had a tissue i would have handed it to him since he looked like he was about to cry! lol I actually started to feel bad, but i caught myself before empathy took hold.
> The clinic instructor and the participants all did their best to be supportive and understanding but it made for a long day let me tell you!
> ...


I don't think I would have been so supportive and understanding.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

gratefulron said:


> so here is my "roadie" story...............................


Well that proves it once and for all, all roadies are unskilled, slow, obnoxious, conceited, rude, and have bad attitudes. Conversely I once saw a mountain biker who couldn't ride a road bike very well and also wasn't particularly smart so I guess I'll just assume that all mountain bikers are dumb and poor road riders.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Well that proves it once and for all, all roadies are unskilled, slow, obnoxious, conceited, rude, and have bad attitudes. Conversely I once saw a mountain biker who couldn't ride a road bike very well and also wasn't particularly smart so I guess I'll just assume that all mountain bikers are dumb and poor road riders.


yeah, but he sure was fit! lol


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

White7 said:


> Just what you'd expect from a guy with half a fork


I have 3 bikes with only half of a fork. The 3 that have full forks are all pavement only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Quentin said:


> I have 3 bikes with only half of a fork. The 3 that have full forks are all pavement only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if my math serves me correctly, you've got 4 1/2 full bikes.

Lefty 
Righty
Lefty


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So if my math serves me correctly, you've got 4 1/2 full bikes.
> 
> Lefty
> Righty
> Lefty


All lefties. I just make 3 lefts so I can turn right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tealy said:


> Wanted to take my family on a recreational mountain bike ride. Didn't have enough mountain bikes. So I rode along with them on my BMX. I'm highly fit and skilled, the trails were smooth, so it was actually kinda fun.
> 
> Coasting back to car on double track and I see a XC racer type spinning toward us. I wave and say "Hey!" Dude snubs us hard. I was like SERIOUSLY???
> 
> ...


I do the same thing on my BMX as well. That is where I grew up in the 70's...in the woods on my BMX. Fortunately we didn't have snobbery back then...everybody was on the same bikes for the same reasons.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm lucky to have a great LBS. When I first got back into riding in 2014 after giving up smoking, I was struggling, badly. One of the shop owners invited me on a Tuesday group road bike. Told me to come by the day before, they'd loan me a bike, fit it for me, put my pedals on it, etc. I swore up and down that I'd hate it, and told the LBS owner that I'd never be able to come close to finishing the ride they had planned, and it'd ruin her ride (it's a no drop ride, and nobody is left alone on the road). Long story short, I was the second one back to the car out of the whole group, and bought a road bike the following week. It's the second best thing I even did for my mountain biking, as I built base fitness much faster on the road bike. I actually grew to love road biking with the group, seeing things I've blown right by a motorcycle hundreds of times never knowing they were there, etc. I've done some fairly long rides, some fairly long climbs, and I like the sense of accomplishment that comes with those things. Could I have swapped tires on my MTB? Sure I could, and I could also drive a nail in my wall to hang a picture with a crescent wrench, but a hammer is probably more suited for the task.

Also, we have a good group, and we'll ride single file hugging the white line to let cars pass, even if it's just one car. We share the road the same way the (mostly) courteous motorists in our area share it with us. We're fortunate to live here the mountains and have awesome MTB and road biking. Bombing down the twisties on a roadie at 50mph is pretty close to the thrill I get from motorcycling.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Quentin said:


> All lefties. I just make 3 lefts so I can turn right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what ya did there


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice entry, HPI^...

I get the same buzz from road riding.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

I get much of the same treatment all the time when I ride street i'm in w/e clothes I feel like but the second I go for a trail ride i'm in a loose fitting lycra jersey baggy dh shorts and full shine/knee pads I end up riding 7 miles street just to go trail riding and do encounter both roadies and mountain bikers on this trek. Most of the time there freindly and say nothing about my clothes where I live in mass the riders are pretty nice to deal with but there's usually one here and there. Oh I do all this on my mountain bike I sold my road bike no need to have one to me.


----------

